# PA-120 woofer swap



## squish72 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey guys I'm looking to swap out the woofer on my pa-120 sub. I'd like to know what air space the box has and what the port is tuned at if anyone knows. I already have a large low tuned 15 and have it paired with the pa-120. So I don't need it to do anything outrageous just want to upgrade it and maybe use it to help music quality as the 15 is slightly lacking there. Throw me some ideas.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you refering to this sub?

http://www.premieracoustic.com/buyn...rid=1222&crid=195&cat_name=Powered+Subwoofers


----------



## squish72 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep that's the one


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The internal volume will be about 1.7 cu.ft. The information on the port is going to have to come from you. Use a tape measure and measure the diameter and length of the port. From there we can figure something out for you.


----------



## squish72 (Jun 5, 2012)

OK I will do that when I get off work. Do you think it would be best to knock the port out and run sealed for what I'm looking to achieve or should I see the venting on the box and see what divers would be best then decide all that? Just trying to get a game plan going in my head


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The driver and box are only part of the equation, the amp also has to be considered. In this case it's a 200 watt RMS amp with a hi-pass filter around 28 hz. This can be deduced from looking at the subs specs. That being said it's going to hard to find a 8 ohm driver for this setup.


----------



## squish72 (Jun 5, 2012)

OK port is 4" x 9 1/2"


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The sub is tuned to 40 hz. I have no idea what to recommend. Hopefully someone will join in on this discussion.


----------

